# What knives do you sharpen the most often?



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Just for fun, what knife types do you have to sharpen the most?  Not particular makers, I'm asking about styles of knife

For me, not surprisingly, the ones that need sharpening the most are the ones that handle tough tasks or are just too thin:

1) heavy cleaver that does everything from lobster to coconuts to chicken backs.  

2) boning knife

3) chefs/gyutos

Chinese cleavers seem to just keep on going with maybe a 30 second touchup on finishing stones.  Granted there is more metal there and they are mostly not as thin behind the edge as my gyutos. 

*note* I'm a bbq person- comps, catering, teaching classes so maybe that skews my experience a bit because I do a lot of meat fabrication.  Don't use paring or petty as much, I do everything with different parts of a chinese cleaver, but I expect those short knives require a lot of sharpening too!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Chef's knife, but by default because it is about the only knife I use.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

4) paring knife.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

Gyutos, these get used the most.
Petties need occasional touch ups.
Likewise santokus, I like them, but they don't get used so much.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

That kiwi cleaver that I bought donkey's years ago in Thailand.

It gets very sharp, but doesn't stay sharp for very long.

Then my gyuto

Followed by my opinel pocket knive


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd say my pocket knives, but I strop everything after I use it.  Paring, petty, gyuto and suji.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gyuto

Pocket knife - currently using my Opinel as a light utility and table knife

Very seldom the petty/parer knives - mine don't see board contact

Agree on Chinese cleavers - my Suien VC seems to hold a great edge for longer than expected despite my sometimes heavy hand in use.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Generally my Swiss Army Farmer model. Soft Victorinox steel, but gets abused often. 

For the kitchen, my Chef's knife, then the carving knife, then bread knife, then petty, then paring. That's pretty much the same order of my use.  I use the bread knife more than the carver, but the carver is a low grade steel and needs more help.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm opposite to everyone here so far, as only my petty has seen a 1K stone in the last year.

The petty does all my fine chopping and is actually the only one seeing board work.  Being of a PM steel particularly known for edge retention it's closing in on a year since I felt the need to clean up the microchipping on a 1K, though still cutting well. In between just a little touchup and stropping on a fine stone.

The gyuto is strictly fine slicing in hand, PM steel also but known for taking a keen edge more so than edge retention.  I like it like a razor, but it's still able to go about 2 or 3 months between touch ups.

Well actually I forgot about the 10" Vic, it does the rough chopping, which I don't do much of.  I've touched it up on occasion with a fine waterstone and finer Ark, and I don't think it's seen the 1K since putting on the initial edge some few years ago.


----------

